# Mittens



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello everyone 
I hope you enjoy this pattern. 
Thanks to suzagrace9 for testing out the pattern.
:thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

tahnk you, they are to cute


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely pattern thanks


----------



## lovescats (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mary Diaz said:


> Hello everyone
> I hope you enjoy this pattern.
> Thanks to suzagrace9 for testing out the pattern.
> :thumbup:


Wouldn't open for me.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice of you!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Very cute! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

lildeb2 said:


> Wouldn't open for me.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283926-6.html
:thumbup:


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

So cute. I think I need a pair for myself.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

These are very cute, but are they for adults or kids? I didn't see a size anywhere.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Those are so cute! I am bookmarking this to make for my grandson for Christmas. He found a stuffie at a flea market this summer and was so excited so I hope he has the same reaction to the mittens!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

GrannyH said:


> These are very cute, but are they for adults or kids? I didn't see a size anywhere.


kids


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have to say this is a great pattern. Below is the picture of the one I made while testing the pattern.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

OOOPPPSSS.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

different version


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are adorable, thank you!


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------

